

7 Tools to Stay Ahead of the Curve - bjoernw
http://bjoernw.com/bjoerns-blog/2008/10/13/7-tools-to-stay-ahead-of-the-curve.html

======
trista
Yeah, I use Google Reader and although sometimes I don't always keep up, it's
a great way to keep everything in one place... and Twitter- I can't believe
how many young people still don't have a twitter!

